# صور كتير جدا للبابا كيرلس



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

سلام  ونعمه يا اخوتى 

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين بمناسبه عيد البابا كيرلس  

دى مجموعه صور كبيره رفتعها من على جهازى للبابا كيرلس  

شفيعى الالى مقدرش استغنى عنه 

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا  

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

نبتدى مجموعه الصور  

















































































تابعــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

تابعـــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

تابعــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

تابعــــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس  

فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## ponponayah (9 مارس 2009)

صور رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة بجد
ميرسى جداااااااااااا لتعبك 
ودى ليك كل سنة وانت طيب وبركة صلاتة تكون معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

وانتى طيبه 

ميرررسى على مرورك يا بونبونايه 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vetaa (9 مارس 2009)

*جميله جداااااااااا
وبركته تكون معانا

وميرسى ليك يا كوكو
وكل سنه وانت طيب*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مارس 2009)

وانتى طيبه يا فيتا 

ميررررسى على مروورك ياباشا 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

بركة صلواته تكون مع الجميع

شكراااااااااا كوكو

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا كوكو
صور رائعه
بركته تكون معانا كلنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2009)

*صور جميله جدا للبابا

بركه صلواته تكون معانا كلنا

شكرا كوكو

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بركة صلواته تكون مع الجميع
> 
> شكراااااااااا كوكو
> 
> وكل سنة وانت طيب




ميرررررسى على مرورك يا كليمو 



 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب يا كوكو
> صور رائعه
> بركته تكون معانا كلنا




وانتى طيبه

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا سويتى



 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جدا للبابا
> 
> بركه صلواته تكون معانا كلنا
> 
> ...



ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل



 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ماريتا (14 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى جدااااااااا على الصور الروووووووعة *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماريتا​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_

على الصور
  
  
  _وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## شوشو2 (17 مارس 2009)

صور البابا كيرلس جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا_
> 
> على الصور
> 
> ...



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوك
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

شوشو2 قال:


> صور البابا كيرلس جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا شوشو
​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (18 مارس 2009)

*




* _*عند كثره همومى فى داخلى*_

_*تعزياتك تلذذ نفســى*_​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا على على الصورة الجميلة 
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نيرمين

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

